# nest switching??



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

I have 2 females together who gave birth in the samecage. They both had them in their little house, i noticed yesterday they moved them to the opposite corner of the cage. Ive been checking on them all day cause every time i go in the room some babies are placed here and there around the cage. Is it cause i check up on them too much, or they just cant deside where to put them LOL. They are feeding them and caring for them so i know they did obandoned them cause they would just agnore them. when ever i go to touch them the both come running up to the nest. Idk what thata about but yea. They are 1 week old and 6 days old.
Thank You.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

If the babies are being looked after, then there's no need to worry. Some mothers do things a bit differently - maybe because there's two of them together it gets a bit warm or crowded in the nest so they improvise. If there's a bub on it's own though, it doesn't hurt to pop it back with its littermates. Sometimes they can be scattered if they're hanging on to a nipple when the mum goes off for food.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

At almost two weeks old they'll be exploring on their own. Sometimes it can drive the dams mad, as soon as they replace one baby another escapes the nest :lol: Eventually the dams give up and let them get on with it, I'd imagine that's what's happening.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

By two weeks old, mine remained in the nest. I actually caught mum grabbing them by the scruff, (that's what it looked like) and dragging them out of the nest. Haha


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Cordane said:


> By two weeks old, mine remained in the nest. I actually caught mum grabbing them by the scruff, (that's what it looked like) and dragging them out of the nest. Haha


:lol: Those bubs had serious "failure to launch" issues! I've had that a couple of times, with the mother literally having to turf her youngsters out of the comfortable nest. They must have thought they were on to a good thing and were all set for an easy life... but mum put a stop to that!  Mostly, though, the young in the litters I've had start trying to explore from 12 - 14 days on, and the mother is constantly trying to retrieve them, till she finally just gives up.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

thanks guys i asume that it was just hot cause my room does not have AC and i keep the windows open so and they are fine and being well cared for. The baby dwarf hamster is doing so well its growing good along with the other babies.There about them same size, and the mothers look alot helather and so dont the babies. After i gave the mothers scrambled eggs, and put vitamins in there water bottle


----------

